# Cleaning Equipment



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, so you guys have given me some great advice in the past year and I'm leaning on you again!

What kind of cleaning kit would you recommend for my SP2022 9mm? Oil or Grease?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

never seen a difference between either one although i am sure there is. new glocks comes from the factory with brown- goldish grease, new smith m&p, beretta 84fs, and ruger sr9c all with oil. the sig p238 i just bought came with grease which maybe mention in your manual or website


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

All my SIG's have come from the factory with a little tube of grease.... So I use grease....


Lateck,


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

What kind do you use?



Lateck said:


> All my SIG's have come from the factory with a little tube of grease.... So I use grease....
> 
> Lateck,


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

i would go with CLP break free (which is oil and cleaner all in one), a toothbrush, a bore snake, and patches. Thats all you need to thoroughly clean just about anything out there.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

cool, thanks coop. what do you think about the kits like otis and others sell?



cooper623 said:


> i would go with CLP break free (which is oil and cleaner all in one), a toothbrush, a bore snake, and patches. Thats all you need to thoroughly clean just about anything out there.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

snotzzz said:


> What kind do you use?


MIL-COMM TW25B, is what is in the tube from SIG (at least for mine). So, I continue to use this but many others will use a lot of different brands...

Lateck,


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

Just one name and one product it does it all *Eezoz.*


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Wake County Glockman said:


> Just one name and one product it does it all *Eezoz.*


It is Eezox.  The best polish for pistols is flitz.

http://www.flitz.com/default.aspx

http://www.eezox.com/index.html

Funny that you put eezox on here,I was just telling a friend about them to day.


----------

